# 6 gal. Nano diary



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

First, 
Hello all of you here. My name is Tommy (41 yo former aquarist) and I am atm in planning to get back to hobby in form of 6 gal (17 x 3 x 11 inch to be precise) tank. I guess that goes to this forum. I was in doubt cos I wanted low tech aquarium with loads of plants that are easy to maintain. I did a bit of Research and I have general idea what to put in (not that I have much of a choice here in Croatia lol) but I needed advice about lightning and soil/gravel/substrate. Not to mention about fish choice. 


First of all I have Niagara 190 hanging outside filter, worked well and is still in operation, I think it got flow control knob on top of suction tube. I also got 25 watt heater with thermostate. I do need light since onmy old tank I got DIY lap wich did not work as intended :crying:. Ah well..
That are basics. 


I would put link to my local store so you can check what they offer, but I belive that would not be apropriate I guess...


They carry Amtra Products as I see...(I can PM link if that is ok to one who is willing to assist me) guys in that shop are helpfull and I did shop there before since they are only with dedicated aquarist area( saltwater and freshwater)
Anyway. I will gladly fill you with more details. 


Thanks !


Tommy

P.S. I am no shy of DIY if it Works better.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I also forgot to add that I have in my kitchen filtered water aswell as tap one (wich is almost liquid rock lol)


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The minerals that make water hard are calcium (Ca) and magnesium (Mg). Often these are accompanied by carbonates and bicarbonates. There is a lot of limestone in your area, and limestone is mostly calcium carbonate. 

These materials make the water great for hard water fish such as most live bearers, many rainbow fish and a large group of cichlids. Unfortunately your tank is so small, it would be hard to recommend anything more than perhaps a few Endlers Livebearers, and males only. Shrimp could work, but not all will handle hard water. 

If you use the softened water, this treatment usually removes the calcium and magnesium that are required for the fish and plants. Perhaps a blend of filtered and unfiltered water would make it soft enough for other livestock, yet still have some of the minerals needed.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

That was my thoughts too on water. I remeber that I used some liquid for water preparation before...maybe that caused problems I had. I guess i could try some fish that likes harder water. Thanks for tip

I will get test for water hardness. For start...I will try to learn as much as possible and figure out what light clip to get... since as I see I do not have too many options.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Well..I kinda hoped that someone can assist me, but I guess flow here is slower 

Anyway... I have been thinking ANd I will mix tap and filtered (since my filtered water tap have reverse osmosis filter) that should give me some more space with fish.

I saw that ppl keep dwarf rasboras in tanks of that size. So I was thinking of small school of say 6 of them but I am worried about large bioload. For now alternative is beta (giotta have something flashy inside). I did have chinese algae eater before in tank (water back then was regular tap treated with sera - cant remeber wich one). 

As for design I have solid idea and I hope that it will be preety in Reality as it is in my head. Due to not so big suply in my shop I have in mind two designs, both will have grass carpet and loads of plants. 

I would still need idea about led lightning. Classic system watt per gallon I guess is not working here so it must be lux/per gallon I guess but i was not been able to have good calculator. Since it will be low tech (aka no CO2) I read that it is advisable to have less light in that kind of tank to prevent algae burst.

So if someone is willing to assist please let me Know on PM and I will send you link of my local hobby shop so you can advise me what to buy. I do now much about substratesand what is needed to keep my plants happy.

Thanks


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Well since I have no response..after some Research and from what I have aveliable in my area here is list of stuff I want to put in my nano..or can put to be more precise:


*Lightning*


RASVJETA ORION 2,4W MARINE Black
or
RASVJETA SOLARIS MARINE 9 W (11w or 18 W)
*Neon Tetra Fish  *



**


*Quick Stats*


*Minimum Tank Size: 5 Gallons (10 Recommended)*
*Care Level: Easy*
*Water Conditions: PH 5.5-7.5 and Soft to Medium*
*Temperature; 68-78F (20-25C)*
*Maximum Size: 1.5 inches (4 centimeters)*


*Substrate*


Seachem Flourite Black (not sure if I need anythign else for plants)


*Chemicals*


Easy Life Easystart
Easy carbo...most likely for ease of use


Since I have access to filtered water i will most likely mix it so I get in range for tetras wich will depend on my measurement.


Watter from tap is somewhere in between 7,2 and 7,55 Ph and dH is at about 22 (eeek!!) according to data from Internet wich suggest that i should be using 30/70% mix in favour to filtered water.


As for plants I plan to use all easy to keep but I will heavy plant aquarium. Carpet infront from HC or Anubias nana petite and mix od medium ones for back that grows fast to keep my biobalance in healthy range. 


I guess it is not that "low-tech" as I wanted..but it will be better. Water change...not sure...I read that if I do large water change weekly I will make imbalance and most likely cause algae growth...and then again if I do not make at least ¼ to 1/3 water change i might hurt fish..


Suggestions are welcome.


Hopefully someone will see this post



Tommy


----------



## manfjourde (Feb 2, 2016)

It sounds like you're off to a good start. I'm a total noob too but from what I've researched fluorite is fine other than its good. I'd get some water column ferts because a lot of low light plants need it. 

Not sure if you decided on a light but the Finnex stingray is a good cheap option and the planted+ has a little higher PAR and a bit more expensive too. Anyway I hope that helps and hey I saw your thread - I agree it's either less flow or noob rejection lol. It seems to happen on some forums unfortunately.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks 

I will look for that Finnex stingray. I am little limited but I will look up dana on box of lamps what I have avaliable here. I see ppl use lamps like that one in their nano's. Mine is classic elongated shape , so i would preffer one that will cover whole aquarium better. I also plan DIY project for cover once i get lamp. (What can you do..Once maodeler..always modeler hehe).

I will keep ypu posted, so if I mess up, maybe that will help others. My usual method is to buy gear over time to prevent house budget problems (aka it keeps my wife happy  and I think i will have to use Beta (wife hehe..luckily I am ok with it.) That shop here in zagreb is as i Know best in area and all big time aquarists buy there, personell is helpfull as I remeber. I would offer link, but It my be against house rules so i will avoid it. (thou I doubt that there are many Croats here.) Shop does not work online so thex have mostly listed stuff they sell and It might be out of date so that data is aproximation. 

Btw.. fluorite is complete substrat as I read? I might only buy small amount of white or light Brown stones for decoration. 

I actualy made First step and prepared area for aquarium itself, wich is problem in 36 square meters of my apartment. It is near window, but in complete shade and I do not expect sun to shed light on it. my Brother have small Company that installs water filters in houses and he says that water here is at about 24 dH so our rough calculation is that 60/40 in favour of filtered water (that one is dH 2) should be ok for most fish. exact nubers will follow next week after I get testers and starting batch of chemicals ( I remeber using previously one that gave water bluish/greenish colour and it prepared water for tanks. I am not sure will I use that or just allow chlorine to evaporate naturaly over course of few days ( I have 30 lit canister always ready for water changes wich i plan to do less amount but weekly so I do not make too big fluctuations of numbers. I guess I could start with cleaning of my filter for start. I will use sponge and that ceramic stones for bio filtration. (it may be that nowdays they use something different).

Picture below is my usual filter setup (right version). 

http://www.tiendanimal.es/images/descimages/interior_filtro_niagara.jpg


P.S. Good thing about it that it also have active carbon clip that can be inserted inside if some extreme situation arise. And wife likes it due to not being too loud lol


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello again!

I was in my First Shopping trip today and here are stuff I bought:

Aquael Leddy Smart 6 W (bright as hell!) light

Nice branched wood piece for main part of scenery

Amtra Glax mini rings for my Niagara 190
and his sponge filter

I also grapped general Dh tester so i can mix water propperly in days to some.

Edit: this is also table where all will be placed once all is done

Total proce of that stuff was 67 $ wich was significant amount fo my budhet...but i totaly enjoyed relaxed Shopping. >

I also noriced that I have loads of fish and plants to choose from, almost 20 nano type plants :thumbsup:
And they carry Black Master soil wich i am gonna use for substrate along with some cosmetic sand..(most likely nature looking one)

next step will be, most likely plywood hood that will cover lamp too.
It will be a bit bigger than usual store ones (all Black with hood and hole for lamp and filter) but I hate parasitic light that comes from open lamps. And i then can all tinfoil inside (or silver spray paint to add more light aswell.
I will keep you posted and i will open thread in diy section about hood when i start. Nothing complicated, all wood, acrylic spray paint and hood (square design) but functional.:laugh2:

Wish me luck...


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Here is fast update. This is rough sketch of hood made in paint.
Total area sgould be about 45 by 23 cm roughly (I still need to measure tank precisely. I left opening for lamp since top of lamp is fropm metal and is most likely meant to be cooler. Ans most of that cole will be filled with lamp anyway so it doesnt matter too much. Big cover leaves ample off acess for maintenance and can be totely removed anyway.


gap planned between tank and hood wall is 2mm. Next step is precise measurement and visit to my local lumbershop. (I will have all main cuts there).


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

New update, an hour and half of cleaning and tank with basic gear (except heater forgot that) is in place. I am still uncertain where to put filter. I tend to front due to better water circulation and filtration that way. Light looks dim, but in person it looks much better than on my Sony 

As always I would like to see some suggestions.

Since now as I saw, parasitic light outside of tank is minimal to my eye, I decided against tank hood, so only glass cover will be made .

Btw, how do you like my centerpiece wood? I am totaly happy that I found it. Few amano type rocks and Monte carlo carpet and my tank will be awsome. Can't wait.

Scape idea will be arround wood on that place ...on sloope with one smaller gray rock on right side and "alley" made from natural sand most likely or some material like that. I admit I just love Amano scapes where he gets awsome depth perspective via that underwater path.

I read also that it is good idea that carpet plant with slightly bigger leaves should be planted in front row of tank and Cuba (or monte carlo) in mid and back area aswell so depth perspectuve will be even better. Arround wood I have plan ver 1 or 2..depends on plants I will be able to buy when I finalize my tank. Most likely some plant that grows up to 20 cm ( aquarium is 28) and maybe 2-3 more types of small plants max. I dont plan to have more that 3-4 types of plants inside to avoid messy look. I guess real challenge will be to fit all that in 6 gallon tank and make it grow. 

Co2 just got 2nd option (besides easy carbo ) by the way. Guy in shop told me that they will get CO2 set that should be cheap and based on gel that lasts about one month. THat sounds solid, but only if I can hook it via my digital timer with light, so I dont kill fishies in future.

Anyway...nuff of me babling, I will keep you posted as always...

hmmm...maybe mossy tree would be better idea that big plant....beter perspective..
Next step is making list of plants and make sure that they will work together. Thank god that nowsays I have app my my cellhhone with all dana lol..I wish that I had that 20 years ago .


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

*Amtra gH test warning*

Hello all. New update and warning at same time. THis already becamemore like my aquatic diary that help topic..hopefully nobody minds that.


I have to report very bad experience I had with that newly bought Amtra Gh test. In short..it totaly sucks. now I am not daying that someone else will see better than me, but in my case in all water samples I tried...it was yellow all the time. 1st I tries with my tap water..wich is at 24-28.. I decided to stop after 38 drops when all I could see few distant shades of yellow. Virtualy impossible to determine anything , even less to precisely determine hardness of your water. I tried on my filtered 8should be at about 2) then on distilled water...all the time ...yellow. Now I did get mad cos that thing was expensive for one damn test! But at same time I am glad I discovered that before hand, rather than see melted tank in future.
Anyway, i sent Amtra mail and hopefully their support can shed some light on that subject but I have no clue how to be honest lol.


So if you have one of those at home and expect that it will work, well i would go in shop and get some other brand..if nothing else just to be on safe side. I am sure that many of you have much more expensive stuff in your aquarium collection than me.


keep those safe!


:frown2:


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

TommyH said:


> Hello all. New update and warning at same time. THis already becamemore like my aquatic diary that help topic..hopefully nobody minds that.
> 
> 
> I have to report very bad experience I had with that newly bought Amtra Gh test. In short..it totaly sucks. now I am not daying that someone else will see better than me, but in my case in all water samples I tried...it was yellow all the time. 1st I tries with my tap water..wich is at 24-28.. I decided to stop after 38 drops when all I could see few distant shades of yellow. Virtualy impossible to determine anything , even less to precisely determine hardness of your water. I tried on my filtered 8should be at about 2) then on distilled water...all the time ...yellow. Now I did get mad cos that thing was expensive for one damn test! But at same time I am glad I discovered that before hand, rather than see melted tank in future.
> ...



Update!


THings got more complicated no.


After several days of exchanging mails with amtra and my shop I discovered several bad things. First of all.. that my local shop i praised very high..sudenly got to bottom. They actualy sell lot of expired chemicals in their shop. I discovered this my by pure accident since youc an clearly see if test is working or not. 
Now second thing wich is even worse is that I found no date about how long are amtra test valid, nor decentlsy marked expiry date on bottle. Code goles like this and is printed on sice of cap " L.12101418 " You actualy cannot see that since bottle is inside and since I was dumb enough to trust shop keeper I got sc...ed 
That was my fault. Amtra fault is ..what I did senh them my final complaint about marking of chemicals.. that number I wrote means that 12.10.2014. is manufacture date i suppose and it is worth about 2 years in optimal storing conditions. (wat 18 means I got no clue).
I found about expiry date from amtra mail actualy...not from test packkage. 


I wrote this here to warn ppl affound so they can check their bottles thay have from amtra and if needed repace him. From now on I will use only Tetra and sera with dumbprioof mark on bottom 11/17 .
on my tetra Aquasafe i bought yesterday (another shop lol).


Anyway.. Keep those expensive layouts safe guys!


Also... if someone points me i would gladly copy this to more apropriate subforum if needed.


Tommy


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sounds good to me! Thanks for the heads up. It's always good to post any of your findings or quarrels as everyone can then read up and make decisions on products from others experiences. 

My 2 cents also, neons need space to school, I feel like 6 gallons may be too little for them to be kept in their minimum recommended group of 6. They can feel uncomfortable and ultimately stress out and get sick. Have a good look through the nano fish list and what not. 

I really like where this tank is headed! Be sure to check the low tech section as well, some really awesome tanks in there with details on stock and substrates etc. 

Good Luck!


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I was aiming for those smallet neons (diamond variation if I am correct). I had school of micro rasboras before..also very nice fish

For time being.. It is Premium that I made my wife liking small fishies hehe.. I have time to decide. After I get fresh paycheck.. I will buy substrate (flourite, some amano alike stones and set of predetermined plants. 
It may not be perfect..but I expect no majot trouble. All ate easy to medium difficulty...Even Monte Carlo should be easier to keep than Cuba...


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If I can make a suggestion you might consider the Celestial Pearl Danio..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danio_margaritatus

I would keep them as a small group in your 6 gallon as a single species tank


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

That was the one I had before... Awsome and preety fish. I will get small school for my tank...
And they do not make much waste if I remeber correctly.

Bump: Thanks for the tip.. I was looking for that fish


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all!

Time flies aint it? Well I hav efinaly finished with my setup. I am still unhappy about back drop (waay to many bubles that just won't go away). 
Filter is working ok for now...A bit slower than I wanted. I will start to add easycarbo from tommorow (1 ml to 50 lit. of water). Setup did not go so perfectly once I poured water, but this a bit scruffy look geve him bit more natural rather than build look with I like. It is hard to see but on branches of root are twigs of moss (unknown spieces) with seller was kind enough to give me (had some floating arround). I planted 3 plant spieces, 

Hydrocortile tripartita "Japan" for carpet...2 boxes were planed in small closters all around tank

A bit bigger plant is Anubias nana, wich is spread arround root and near rocks.
and at back there are 2 main clusters of Hemianthus micranthemoides.

I must say that that were not my First choice. I wanted totaly different spieces, but that were there in shop and I did not have much of a choice. Japan grows up to 5 cm, with after 2nd thought was better due to my tank size. SO more plants the better. Anubias was my choise and I love that plant, but I will not grow too big. Hemiantus was chosen mostly for fact that it can be cut and replanted in sand again. 
As for setup I am open for suggestions. I wanted that white "path" but at the end I did planted "Japan" at very front.

I am only thinking now will I clean up a bit or leave this more natural look and see how it will go with time.

Fish will come next month after tanks cycles well. Most likely 4-5 Microrasboras.

Enough of my babling..comments are most welcome.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I noticed today that it got that starting white murky look to the water. If all goes well it should be clear soon..I hope lol.
I am also thinking to redo backdrop. I have nuff material for 2nd try.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all... My forst problems appeared, wich I noticed a while ago. On that root branch, I noticed thin, almost translucent "film that is attached on surface of tree itself. It can be picked up, but I guess I would have to dig whole root out and wash it. I never saw anything like it before. Any suggestion is welcome. On tree itself I attached pieces of moss with thin cotton thread and at bottom there are that few plants I planted. Anubias almost near root and Hemiantus at back.

Filter is working, thou, water is flowing slower than I can remeber, In filter itself there are Wave Glax mini rings for bio filtration (as I see water is still misty a bit) and original sponge piece that goes infront of rings.

My First idea is to repositin minirings to front and sponge to back (mechanical filtration first) and hopefully this will give my filter greater range of water flow, so I can increase a tad flow and filter better.

As I said, I need help now, since I never heared anything like that before.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Well. Aparently it is normal for new Woods that are put into tanks and It should go away with time. If it starts to annoy me, I may put few shrimps inside


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I decided to help out plants and now besides regular addition of Easycarbo (0.5 ml Daily) I am adding about 3 ml of Eiheim plantcare (wich is basicaly micro and macro nutrients ). I also added Easy-care filter medium to help out at start.

So much about low tech..XD

And now I can wait...today that gooey stuff stopped to grow, so I am hoping that it will go away. People say that it is not bad for aquarium and fish, but it is a bit ugly. It is not that big so it is also tolerable.

I will post new pic in few days after tank settles.

I forgot to say that I also had to fix that filter problem, so I put now bio rings infront and sponge at back, so it should filter mechanicaly, before bio filtration.

I think that this is it. If I get lucky, I will plant that original plant in tank I wanted (Hottonia palustris). It has nice bright colour and can live in low light enviroment. IT is rare so I dont place much hope to that.

I wish you nice, pretty and healthy tanks!


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

*New pics!*

Hello. It is now day 5 after setup. Water is now clear and ok. Nothing is decaying..for now. Wood is still kinda worriying. It is clearly dark Brown when you compare it to day 1 where it was lightbrown colour. you can also see that goey stuff at bottom of tank.
I am thinking to try and buy some shrimps cos some of those like to nibble that but not sure..and tank is still young. Anyway...I am still trying to get my original plant I wanted so it is time for plan B. I will call my pet shop and try to order that awsome Hottonia palustris and place it on left and move current plants to right behind tree.


As always any comments are welcome.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I got one question. I see now that Hemianthus micranthemoides (big plants at back) are ready for trimming, since they started to bow below surface. Now Tank are planted only one week ago and I think that it is not wise to stress plants that early after planting. 
Does anyone knows what is recomended time to trimm after planting (or last trimmig maybe that would be some clue) ?

Thank you


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Trim it and replant the top. I have a bush of hm in my high tech that I trim weekly. Some people that carpet this plant trim it twice a week. If it's growing it doing fine. Stuff grow like a weed for me.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought so, so I trimmed plant yesterday and replanted it. Change was visible cos now light was much better at bottom levels of tank. As for Hydrocortile, I saw guy on YouTube (might be some shop) that I can just press shots into the ground and make carpet that way. I hope it will be doable and that plants wont be stubborn lol..guy did that after month of growing..
Thanks for tips.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all!

I am comming with some new pics and new plant in my little tank!
New acquisition is Microsorum pteropus "Windelov". Wich is planted to the left to form nice bush in future and is corrently home to one of my 3 First live members of tank, Red CHerry shrimp! Yeee!
I am realy happy to see aquarium is going nicely and those 3 are thriving and like it. Filter got very narrow type of intake, so they wont be sucked, but it maybe problem for tines..if they come one day. I won't breed em specificaly, but I am hoping to get new members in time. I will leave now tank for a 2 more weeks, then replant carpet plant after trimming and then introduce my new fish. I am still all about tiny shoal of Microrasbora Galaxy fishies..but I am open for ideas ofc.

Well..wihout further waiting, here are pics, and ofc any comment are welcome. pic No2 is actualy Macro picture since RCS is below 1cm of lenght lol.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

the addition of the windelov java fern looks great. you're tank looks a more filled out now! keep it up


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all.

Here are new pic. I changes some...20-30 % of water today and replanted carpet what I had from trimming. I would say roughly about 15 new plants were distributed all arround. Also I have to inform you that that ugly gooey stuff is almost gone. I expect it completely clear after next few vacum cleaning sessions.

Hope you like it.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Looking like a great start! It will be nice when it fills in.


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you for nice comment. and here I got some more News and one more picture!
Today I bought nice shoal of 6 Dwarf Pencilfish (Nannostomus marginatus). They are nice lively and exploring tank. Now my shrimps got some Company at last. For now I will leave tank as is, but I am stilll a bit unhappy with that plants on left and I plan to repace them with Sesiflora, and my pet shop just got fresh batch. They grow fast and require no special treatment. and it will make my talnk look more beautifull 
Anyway. I will rethink this over weekend and most likely replant it next wednesday with next water change.
see you soonb


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all.

I just planted new plant in my tank. I just could not see Hemianthus micranthemoides. It might be cool in some cases..but not in what i had in my head. SO today I removed almost all that was left of them and planted one basket of Limnophila sessiliflora , wich is by far my favourite plant!
Whole box is still very young and it is fresh in my shop. I hope you like this and next week is next big trimming of carpeting plant. I will not fill the gaps this time, as I expect to fill up space a bit.

I look forward to First trim of sessifloras and filling up that cornet more with them 
I hope you like new setup. Temperature here is started to raise,bu taquarium is still hoding steady at 26 degrees but could spike up t0 29-30 in peak of summer. I will keep ypu posted with new pic next week after trimming


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all. I had that trimming yesterday and here are results. It is now a bit thicker, hopefully withing a year it will be nice carpet. For now I will only trimm it as it grows, hopefully it will throw side shots maybe... 
Also, I did that corner shot where my sesifloras are planted and neatly my playfull fishies were there at a time so you can see them a bit better.

I hope you like it. 

P.S. I know there are some parasitic reflections, but with my simple camera, it is hard to avoid it.

See you all


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello guys... I noticed today some tiny creatures arround tree root, size at about tiny pebble (1-2 mm) , rounded and they were crawling arround preety fast. I am not sure what it is. I do have few Red cherry shrimps but I do not know how does their hatchlings look like. As i saw on few pictures, they are more or less looking like normal shrimps but tiny and therefor I doubt that those are shrimps.
I would like to hear your opinion on this, cos if it is some pest, I can treat them fast.

In short, white, round, about 2mm in diameter and preety darn fast for small creatures..

See you all


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

It or they are probably scuds. I have no idea where they show up from - maybe with new plants. I have some. They are supposed to be very good at cleaning up decaying matter.

https://www.google.com/search?q=scu...0rLNAhVI1GMKHcylD6sQ_AUICCgB&biw=1166&bih=780


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for info. At the moment they don't look like scuds , they are almost completely round..more like tiny white ladybugs.
So far they don't do any harm so I left them alone. I am guessing that they eat leftovers on bottom...


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello all. Here I am...again..and my tank looks preety much different now. Main reason for that is that I was unhappy with my foreground plant that looked more like ugly bush, rather than carpet, co i get one plant..in pot...but I belive it is Cuba. It is one shop in our big mall so they where unaware of plant spieces. Ofc, you are more than welcome to confirm spieces yourself.

Another news is, that I bought one more 4 watt led lamp (8500K) so in total I am now somewhere in between 105-115 PAR of light. Thant should be nuff for most of plants I desire. Most of light is concentrated in that open area for cuba to grow proper. and I moved old one to right so now whole tank is nicely iluminated. Chenistry is the same: Daily Easycarbo and weekly macro and micro nutrient mix from Eiheim. After carpet catches nicely in that new cleared area, I will spread it in whole front area and totaly remove that old one. I may use it as midground bush at one spot. last step I will take is as this settles innicely is to put some nice red plant for contrast. I guess I will need suggestion on that. Light is nuff now and I get most of ferts. So main requirement would ne that plant will be satisfied with Easy carbo. Btw I still dose it AT 0.8 ml Daily. Also, that tinly bugs are gone too and I got 3 new cherry shrimps 2 weeks ago. 

Here are some new pics and please do write some advice if you see that something could be usefull and helpfull.


----------

